# Buttangeln einmal anders



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2004)

Ein kurzer Schlag mit der Rute. Dann darf der Köder wieder zum Grund taumeln. Jetzt wird er ein Stück über den Grund geschleift. Dabei bleibt die Schnur immer schön auf Spannung.

Zack! Ein kurzes Zuppeln in der Rutenspitze verrät den gierigen Butt. Ich verfolge den Fresser ein Stückchen mit der Rutenspitze und setze den Anhieh. Wütend wehrt sich die halbstarke Flunder im tiefen Hafenwasser des dänischen Städtchen Fredericia. Und schon gleitet sie im sachten Schwung auf den harten Boden unter meinen Füßen.

Aus dem Maul des Plattfisches ragt ein kurzes Vorfach. Dahinter glänzt messingfarben der Lock-Köder, mit dem schon vor Jahrzehnten die Nordlichter ihren Butt gelöffelt haben. Zusammen mit meinem Freund Bert Göttsche wollte ich diesen alten und bewährten Köder den Buttlöffel wieder aufleben lassen.

Löffel-lose Zeiten

Lange Zeit gehörte dieses eigenartige Stück Blech in den Angelgeschäften an der Küste zum festen Bestand in den Regalen. „ Es war nie ein Renner, aber einige Angler haben darauf geschworen“ erzählte mir ein Gerätehändler von der Waterkant. Und wohl weil er kein „Renner“ war, verschwand er eines Tages klammheimlich aus den Regalen.

Die D.A.M. hatte ihn aus ihrem Programm genommen. Dieser Tag war ein Feiertag für alle Fische der Ostsee, der bis dato vieler ihrer Genossen in die Pfanne befördert hat.

Diesen guten, alten Zeiten wollten Bert und ich nicht länger mehr nachtrauern. Also nahmen wir einen alten, unansehnlichen Buttlöffel aus der Gerätekiste und bauten diesen Löffel einfach nach.


Wenn man ihn nun am Gewässergrund bewegt, wirbelt er kleine Wölkchen aus dem Schlamm auf. Zusammen mit dem Glanz, den Druckwellen und dem Duft des nachlaufenden Köders ist der Buttlöffel ein unwiderstehliche Lock-Keule für die Plattfische und anderen Bewohner der Ostsee.

Selbst eine Meerforelle konnte diesem Köder in der Flensburger Förde nicht widerstehen.

Sehr gut klappt das Löffeln in den ganzen Häfen. Da wird einfach von Molen oder

Hafenmauern aus geworfen und gefühlvoll am Grund hin und her gezupft. Super funktioniert es auch von kleinen Booten aus.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und wenig Strömung oder Drift herrscht, wird die Montage einfach hinterher geschleppt

Kinderleichte Montage

Die Montage des lockenden Löffels ist kinderleicht. An der Hauptschnur wird ein Wirbel befestigt, in den wir den oberen Sprengring des Buttlöffels einhängen. Vorsicht: Nach oben kommt immer die kleinere Rundung!! Am unteren Sprengring wird dann ein Wirbel-Tönnchen eingehängt. Das ist zum anknoten des Vorfaches besser geeignet als der nackte Sprengring. Im dümmsten Fall kann der Knoten hier nämlich mal durchrutschen. Außerdem vermindern Sie so den Drall im Vorfach, wenn der aufgezogene Wurm beim reinholen rotiert.



Das Vorfach sollte etwa 20 bis 25 cm lang sein. Am besten eine 25er monofile Schnur.

Als Haken eignen sich langschenklige Butthaken der Größe 1/0 bis 2/0. Da können Sie bequem einen Watt oder Seeringelwurm mit der Hand rüberziehen. Mit Ködernadeln klappt es nicht besonders gut bei festgeknotetem Löffelvorfach.



Bert und ich haben oft auch an Tagen gefangen, wenn andere Angler mit ihrem Pilken erfolglos waren.

An Spitzentagen hatten wir zwischen 70 und 130 Dorsch und Butt.

Ein klarer und weiterer Vorteil ist, das man nur eine Spinnrute von ca. 3 Meter Länge braucht. Ein Wurfgewicht von maximal 40 gr. langen hier vollauf. Vorbei ist also die schwere Schlepperei vom Angelgepäck.

Des Weiteren ist es absolut, ich sage mal „geil“ einen Dorsch oder Butt mit der Spinnrute zu erlegen. Stellen Sie sich mal ein 8 pfd. Dorsch in 20 Meter tiefen Wasser vor, der nicht so wie sie an die Wasseroberfläche will. Hier ist Geschick und Leistung gefragt. Aber diesen Drill werden Sie nicht so schnell vergessen.




Sven Matthiesen


----------



## Nordwind97 (21. Februar 2004)

Ist hier keine Werbeseite,nicht nur Registrieren und los gehts mit der Werbung,man sollte auch die Regeln durchlesen.An sonsten kann ich die Rubrik Flohmarkt empfehlen,da kann man nach Absprache mit einen Verantwortlichen privat Sachen anbieten.
im übriegen kann man für die Methode auch jeden Hechtlöffel nehmen,was meiner Meinung auch der Grund war,weshalb die sogenannten Buttlöffel vom Markt verschwunden sind.Die kriegt man in jeder Gewichtsklasse,für jeden Einsatzberreich ob vom Boot oder vom Ufer,viel Drift ;wenig Drift,starke Strömung, leichte Strömung...

Meine damit die firma D.A.M ,die damit leider keine goldene Nase verdienen konnte!!!
Tja so ist das...mal gewinnt man,mal verliert man!Angler sind erfinderisch!!! 

Gruß Kalli


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Nordangler: mag ja sein, daß das wirklich erfolgreich,  allerdings ist dieses Forum hier keine Werbeplattform. 
Und warum schreibst Du ein und den selben Text Wort für Wort mehrere Male auf verschiedene Seiten?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (21. Februar 2004)

Hmm.
Habe den Text nun abgeändert. 
Will ja un diesen Sinne net dafür gerade Werbung machen.
Aber die Dinger sind nun mal einfach gut.

Warum bei drei verschiedene Seiten der Text ??
Na soll ich den jedes mal anders umschreiben ??
So ist es einfach leichter für mich.
Und nicht jeder läuft über 3 Foren oder Angelseiten.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. Februar 2004)

Das mit dem Hechtblinker ist leider auch verkehrt. Das mag zwar deine Meinung sein, trifft aber nicht den Kern.

Aber nun noch einmal zu dem Lebenslauf des Buttlöffels.

Mitte der 90er wurde die Herstellung von den Buttlöfefln in Asien eingestellt.
D.A.M. kriegte den Löffel nicht durch gesetzt
Hintergrund war unter anderem. Der Buttlöffel wurde nur an der Küste eingesetzt und konnte daher nicht genügend Abnehmer finden. Was sollte also daher ein Bayrer mit so einem Ding ??

Die Urlauber die hier in Schleswig- Holstein ihre 3 Wochen verbracht haben, setzten auf alt bewährtes. ( pilken )
Da hatte sich die leichte Angelei mit der Spinnrute bei weitem noch nicht durchgesetzt. Das änderte sich erst Ende der 90er.
Seit dem  ist das leichte Angeln an den Meeren immer mehr auf Vormarsch.
Weiter eine Sache warum kaum einer den Löffel kannte und deswegen nicht nutzte.
Heute steht in fast jedem Haushalt ein PC mit Internetanschluß.
Seit knapp 4 Jahren gibt es immer mehr Foren und Angelboarder.
Vor knapp 8 Jahren hatte in Deutschland  kaum einer ein Pc, den er sein eigen nennen konnte. Erst recht kein Internet.
Das heißt, das ich hier viel mehr Anglern ein neuen Köder oder eine neue Angelmethode empfehlen kann.

Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren mit dem Buttlöffel geangelt und die Angelei immer mehr damit ausgebaut.
Heute habe ich in meiner Gerätekiste die Löffel in verschiedenen Größen parat liegen.
Auch nutze ich sie im Süßwasser um auf Barsch zu angeln.
Kollegen von mir wollen ihn auch noch auf Zander testen.
Ein ausführlichen Bericht dazu, stelle ich dann gerne ins Board.

Im April will eine Norwegengruppe den Löffel ebenfalls testen.
Dazu werden sie die normalen bekommen. Für Tiefen bis ca. 30 Meter.
Und zusätzlich einen Satz große Löffel für Tiefen bis ca. 50 Meter.
Mal schauen, was dabei raus kommt.

Noch einmal zu dem Hechtblinker. Den haben wir als Ersatz auch getestet. Leider hatten wir da knapp 40-50% weniger Fangerfolg.
Das liegt, so denke ich an den Laufverhalten des Blinkers. Genau kann ich es aber auch nicht sagen. Aber da der Blinker sich anders verhält beim absacken an den Meeresboden ( durch die Strömung ) gehe ich halt davon aus.
 Und nun zum Schluß.
Ich denke, man soll die Sachen erst einmal heute testen, bevor man darüber herzieht.
Denn gerade die, die mit der Spinnrute an der Ostsee angeln, wissen wie absolut toll das drillen an solchem Gerät ist.


Sven


----------



## Nordwind97 (22. Februar 2004)

Ist ja auch okay,das man die Leute an seinem Wissen teilhaben lässt,und sie an neuen oder alten Methoden heran führt.Ist ja auch einer der Gründe warum das Board ins Leben gerufen wurde.
Um Tipps und Kniffe auszutauschen,über Reise und Angelerlebnisse zu berichten,nette Leute kennenlernen und,und,und...Aber um Werbung für Gerät und Dienstleistung für sich selbst und andere zu machen ist das hier nicht der richtige Ort wie ich finde.Berichte okay aber bitte ohne Werbung!

Zu den Hechtblinkern,ich konnte keinen unterschied gegenüber den Buttlöffel feststellen beim fangen,nur soviel wenn ein mein Mitangler im Boot oder am Ufer mit normalen Grundblei angelten,und ich den Hechtblinker oder den Buttlöffel benutzte,fing er den ersten ,hatte ich schon ein paar mehr im Sack.Ist eben effektiver das Spürangeln,dann noch die Lockwirkung des Blinkers oder Löffels das reizt die Platten, da sieh ja in erster lienie mit den Augen ihr Beute aufspüren wie verrückt.Da kommen sie schon manchmal beim reinholen aus 10 meter Wassertiefe bis an die Oberfläche hinterher,kurz gestoppt meist beisst er zu. Das macht so ein Spass,da geht man nur noch mit Blinkern oder Löffeln auf die Platten los.
Gruß....


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2004)

Na das hört sich ja schon ganz anders an.
Noch ein Vorteil an der Geschichte ist, wenn man sich erst mal damit auskennt, kann man die Grundstruktur ertasten. Geht natürlich nur bei ruhiger See.
Hat man aber erst mal zb. eine Bodenwelle ertastet kann man beruhigt an der Stelle verharren. Denn hier lauert der Butt.
Was noch ganz interessant ist an der Sache, ist, das man nicht nur den Butt damit überlistet sondern auch alle anderen Bewohnern der Ostsee.

Kalli !! Wie wärs, wenn wir mal als Friedenspfeife ein Angeltörn gemeinsam durchführen ?? Da wir nur ein paar Meter nebeneinander wohnen. ( knapp 30 km. )
zb. Mit dem Boot auf die Apenrader Bucht oder nach Middelfahrt ??

Gruß   Sven


----------



## Nordwind97 (23. Februar 2004)

Wollte ja sowieso keinen Kleinkrieg vom Zaune brechen,dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an,dann könnten ja mal testen,ich mit Hechtblinkern du mit den Buttlöffen was dabei rauskommt!Wäre doch mal sehr intressannt!!!

Ich glaube wir sollten den Zeitpunkt zum Ende April Anfang Mai
wählen,sind die meisten mit laichen durch und wieder gut im Futter.Ausserdem hat man in dieser Zeit sehr oft ruhige See,dann driftet das Boot auch nicht so schnell,was meiner Meinung nach auch sehr fangentscheident ist bei dieser Methode!Den Termin können wir ja über Pm festlegen,werden schon den "richtigen" Tag finden!

Gruß Kalli


----------



## dirk an (23. Februar 2004)

Da bin ich ja froh das ihr euch vertragen habt.

Gruß,Dirk


----------



## Der_Glücklose (23. Februar 2004)

.....


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2004)

Klar habe ich ein Foto. Muß nur suchen, wie ich es hier einfügen kann.

Sven


----------



## dirk an (23. Februar 2004)




----------



## The_Duke (24. Februar 2004)

Guck an! #6 Is ja hammerhart...würde Bohlen sagen 
Und wo bekomme ich so etwas her? Wie liegen die denn gewichtsmäßig? Größen? 
Ich brauch das dringend mal für nen Kurztrip nach Holland :m
Seid bedankt für eure Antwort


----------



## chippog (24. Februar 2004)

kaum bin ich mal ein paar tage nicht da, gibt es (zwar zum glück nur kleine) reibereien.

glasklar ist, dass über das anglerboard nur in den entsprechenden foren werbung gemacht werden darf! genau so glasklar ist, dass wir an fängige montagen und ausgiebige tests zum thema natürlich sehr interessiert sind.

@ nordangler! wie wäre es, wenn du dich einmal vertrauensvoll an einen unserer admis wenden würdest, um eventuelle reklame und verkaufsabsichten abzusprechen, damit hier kein böses blut aufkommt. denn ich gehe davon aus, dass du zu den mehr als neunundneunzig prozent der anglerboardmitglieder gehörst, denen daran gelegen ist, diese homepage sinn- und genussvoll zu nutzen ohne ihr schaden zu wollen.

selber kann ich zu dem thema buttlöffel nur hinzufügen, dass glänzende blinker, silber, silberblau, kupfer, gold, und so weiter in einer leichteren ausführung (20 - 80 g, je nach bedingungen) auch die fangchancen erhöhen. auch kleine rotierende spinnerlöffel können mächtig locken. die frage ist allerdings oft, welche strömung, drift, tiefe und und und fordert welche montage und da kann so ein buttlöffel schon mal etwas unpraktisch werden. manchmal mag er sicherlich die montage der wahl sein. einen umstand dürfen wir hier auch nicht vergessen und schon gar nicht vernachlässigen: ein angler der nicht richtig an seine montage glaubt, fängt weniger als jemand der davon überzeugt ist. diese erfahrung haben wir, die meisten meiner schwedischen angelkumpels und ich, immer wieder gemacht!! deshalb emfpehle ich wärmstens diesen teil nicht zu unterschätzen. nordangler schein durchaus ein positives beispiel zu sein. nur frage ich mich, ob es mit einer anderen montage in nordanglers händen nicht auch so gut gehen könnte, wenn der glaube daran genau so stark ist?

wie mein deutschlehrer immer zu sagen pflegte: fragen, ergänzungen, hinweise? immer her damit! chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2004)

Ich hab mir die HP von Nordangler mal angeschaut:
Noch nicht gewerblich, aber laut eigenen Aussagen will er das als Gewerbe machen.
Damit sind die Postings hier klar Schleichwerbung.
Da ich gerade gestern in einem ähnlichen Fall auch jemandem eine Verwarnung gegeben habe, bleibt mit auch hier nix anderes übrig.

Ich kritisiere hier nicht die Infos, das hätte man aber auch ganz korrekt in einer Pressemitteilung ans Magazin/Board (Magazin@Anglerboard.de) machen können.

Was ich (bei jedem Schleichwerber) kritisiere ist die unseriöse Art, das Anglerboardforum zur Präsentation von Waren/Dienstleistungen ohne jede Rücksprache und ohne Vertrag nutzen zu wollen.

Daher schreiten wir zum einen im Interesse der Boardies, die keine "reine Werbeseite" wollen und der Partner vom Anglerboard, die für ihre Werbung korrekt bezahlen, gegen solchen Missbrauch ein.

Ein entsprechender Werbevertrag schliesst auch die Möglichkeit ein, im Werbepartnerforum unter Firmennamen Angebote, Neuigkeiten, Sonderaktionen direkt und ohne Rücksprache zu posten.

Es gibt also viele Möglichkeiten für seriöse Firmen, die den Kontakt mit den Anglern suchen.

Da muss man nicht zu unseriöser Schleichwerbung greifen und ein schlechtes Bild seiner Firma bei den Boardies riskieren.

Wer Schleichwerbung entdeckt, bitte immer gleich Mods/Admins informieren. 
Danke!


----------



## Palerado (24. Februar 2004)

Nun ja. Werbung hin oder her.

Mich interessiert an der ganzen Sache ob man das auch vom Strand aus praktizieren kann. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an den Fehmarnsund. Dort stehen die Platten ja auch nicht gerade weit vom Ufer entfernt.

Genaue Montageanleitung wäre auch noch gut.


----------



## Nordangler (24. Februar 2004)

Ja vom Ufer geht es auch.
Angel ab und zu von Middelfahrt aus damit. Dort klappt es denn.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (24. Februar 2004)

Ich denke , ich muß mich hier erst einmal entschuldigen, das es hier so ausgesehen hat, das ich es auf reine Werbung abgesehen habe.
Dies ist nicht der Fall.
Wie gesagt, ich dachte das es einige Leute interessiert, wie ich angele und wo man die Dinger her bekommt.
Es sollte auf keinen Fall auf darauf hinaus ziehlen, das ich damit reinen Profit machen will.
Meine Homepage ziehlt in erster Linie darauf hin, Anglern in Schleswig-Holstein und Dänemark zu helfen, die passenden Stellen und den Fisch zu finden und zu informieren.
Oder halt aktuelle Angelmethoden zu testen.

 Ich mache es aus reinem Vergnügen um anderen Anglern zu helfen und um mein Bundesland für Urlauber schöner und interessantzu machen.


Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2004)

Gegen die Infos ist nichts zu sagen und die wären sicher interessant genug.
Dass das zumindest ein Gewerbe geben soll, ist aus der HP klar ersichtlich.
Dass es dafür zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten sich seriös zu auf dem AB präsentieren, habe ich schon gepostet.

Meinen Anruf bei Dir zur Klärung solltest Du seit ca. 14 Uhr auf dem Anrufbeantworter haben (Du warst leider nicht da).
Ich denke sows klärt sich telefonisch einfacher als per MAil/PN/Posting.


----------



## Nordangler (24. Februar 2004)

jep werde versuchen morgen anzurufen.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2004)

Allens klor, freu mich drauf


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2004)

Tach Auch Ich habe auch mit Lackierten Kugelendbleien 
Super Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2004)

Stimmt, das funzt auch.
Der Nachteil an den ist leider das sie keine Bewegungen im Wasser machen.
Dabei hast du weniger Möglichkeiten, die Neugier der Fische zu wecken.
Du stehst ja nicht immer über Schwärme von Butt oder Dorsch.
Wie oft steht der Fisch in der küstennähe weit auseinander.
Um dabei erfolgreich zu angeln, mußt du irgendwie die Neugierde der Fische wecken.
Da hast du es mit dem Löffel einfacher.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2004)

Ich habe gerade mit Nordangler telefoniert.
Er wird aller Voraussicht nach Partner werden, wir werden jetzt noch einige Tage brauchen um wie bei Anglerboard üblich einen speziell auf ihn abgestimmten Auftritt hier im Board zu besprechen und fest zu zurren. 

Nordangler hat sich nochmals für die Missverständnisse entschuldigt und weiss zukünftig, wie das normalerweise hier im Board abläuft.

Sobald ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist, verschwindet dann auch selbstverständlich die Verwarnung.

An alle (potentiellen) Schleichwerber:
Ihr seht, es geht auch anders!!


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2004)

Daaaanke


----------



## Nordangler (25. Februar 2004)

So werde dann am Samstag mal wieder auf die Ostsee raus fahren. Werde dann später erzählen, was ich so verhaftet habe.
Hoffe, das ich auch genug fange. ;-)

Will sonst noch jemand raus auf die Ostsee ??

Sven


----------



## chippog (26. Februar 2004)

herzlich willkommen nicht nur als member sondern auch als partner, sven! ist mir sowieso lieber, wenn leute mit kenne und eifer sich sowohl sachlich alsauch im richtigen rahmen produktmässig einbringen! aber da du ja so völlig von deinem buttlöffel überzeugt bist, juckt mir natürlich das fell. ein entsprechend durchdachtes wettangeln, "buttlöffel gegen den rest der welt" oder besser gesagt, gegen andere vielversprechende montagen wäre nicht schlecht. und sollte deine montage gewinnen, um so besser! dann könnte ich meine ohnehin schon fängige montage noch verbessern! wir hören uns vielleicht ja noch desswegen! währenddessen skitfiske aus göteborg!!! bin schon auf deinen bericht vom wochenende gespannt! chippog


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2004)

Nun chippog, würde so wie so gerne mal mit mehreren Leuten und Booten rausfahren (10 bis 15 Anglern) und so eine Art Vergleichskampf machen.
Vieleicht klappt es ja über das Board hier. Da hat man sicherlich nicht nur ne Menge Spaß dabei, sondern hier kann jeder von jedem lernen.
Da ich hauptberuflich im öffentlichen Dienst bin, kann ich so wie so meine Zeit gut abstecken. Es sei denn, es sollte erst im Herbst damit etwas werden. Da habe ich mein Abschlußlehrgang und kann nur an den Wochenenden. Tja mit fast 40 noch mal ne Ausbildung.  Mal den jungen zeigen das auch ich noch lernen kann und nicht verknöchert bin.
Aber nun wieder zum angeln. Wäre also echt interessant, mit einigen, die Lust haben mal raus zu fahren und das alles zu testen.
Buttlöffel, Twister, Pilkgeschirr sowie evtl Meeresblinker.

Sven


----------



## Nordwind97 (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sven,auch von mir auf diesen Wege,ein Herzliches Willkommen an Board!
Wie schon in der PM. wünsche ich dir Petri Heil,und freue mich schon auf den Bericht vom Wochenende,und auf unsere Tour.
Gruß...


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2004)

Es ist Samstag und ich fahre gleich raus. Arschkalt, kein Wind und viel Sonne. Mal schauen was kommt.

Sven


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2004)

Moinsen....

Ich muss in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn einmal völlig unbedarft fragen:
Ist das in etwa so gemeint, wie ich das mal eben auffe Schnelle zusammengefrickelt habe???


----------



## Nordwind97 (28. Februar 2004)

Neiiiin!                                                                                               Lese mal von Anfang an dann kannst du dir das schon ausmalen.Blinker oder Buttlöffel an die Hauptschnur (er ist Gewicht und Locklöffel) am hinteren Ende ,dort wo beim Blinker der Drilling hängt, kommt das Vorfach mit Köder. Drilling natürlich  abnehmen!!!Ich fische meist mit einer Vorfachlänge von ca.15-25cm lang,klappt echt gut!
Gruß....


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Nordangler !
da ja nun die "Fronten" geklärt sind, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort !
Deine "blöden"   Buttlöffel geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf; wäre mal nen Versuch vom BB wert......
Also da werde ich wohl mal Kunde.
Was ich nur spannend finde ist die Tatsache, wie Du den Spagat Erfahrungsaustausch/ggf. gemeinsame Aktionen und auf der anderen Seite "deine Preisliste" unter einen Hut bekommen möchtest............????


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2004)

Ich werde wohl dem Board einige spendieren zum testen.
Vieleicht hast du ja Glück und gehörst zu den Auserwählten.- 

Beim Vergleichskampf werde ich dann wohl auch einige opfern müßen. Schnief.
Aber wenn der Buttlöffel gewinnt, dann.........
Hier brauche ich wohl nichts weiter sagen !!!

Spenden kann ich ja dann auch von der Steuer absetzen. ;-)

Ist jetzt deine Neugierde befriedigt ??
Und was meinste, die Buttlöffel erweisen sich als echt gut.   uuuiiiiiiii

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2004)

Franky ist leider falsch.
Ich mache noch einmal von der Montage ein Foto und stelle es dann rein. Wenn ich das darf. 
Admin ??


----------



## Nordangler (28. Februar 2004)

Der Fangtag war heute nicht so doll. Arschkalt und wenig gefangen. Aber immer hin mehr als die anderen.
Ich habe nur 3 schöne Dorsche gefangen und mein Kollege einen.
Aber alles gute vom Gewicht her.
Auf den anderen Booten ist nichts gefangen worden, so weit ich es sehen konnte.

Sven


----------



## Franky (29. Februar 2004)

Allns klar... :m
Also ne Montage mit Blinker/Löffel/wdG als Gewicht, ohne "Schleppmontage" fürs Blei... War SO nicht aus den Beiträgen zu "erlesen"...

@ Sven:
Selbstverständlich darfst Du Bilder einstellen!!!!
Welche Gewichtsklasse sind Deine Löffels denn??


----------



## Nordangler (29. Februar 2004)

Achja für die Buttangler im Norden.
Bei Kappeln/Schleimünde kann man bis ca. Mai gute Butt fangen.
Danach verstreuen sie sich wieder. Und erst im Winter sammeln sie sich wieder da oben.
Wie kriege ich hier ein S....Foto rein. ??  grummel

Sven


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Februar 2004)

Fotos reinstellen funktioniert so, dass Du auf Antwoten klickst und dort kannst Du dann eine Grafik anhängen welche du vorher auf eine Gesamtgröße von 650*650 Pixel oder kleiner formatieren mußt.


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2004)

So ist das gut ?? Kann man die Montage erkennen ??

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2004)

Hier noch eins !!


Noch ein mal DANKE FÜR DIE HILFEEEEE !!!!


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2004)

Das waren die von Samstag.


----------



## chippog (1. März 2004)

@ nordangler! kannst du mal so nett sein und ein foto nur mit der montage drauf hier reinstellen? nett wären auch angaben über das material, abstände, schnurdurchmesser, hakengrösse und so. interessant wäre auch eine tiefere diskussion über die variablen dieser montage, ob zum beispiel hakengrösse vier echt besser ist als ein einer oder eben noch grösser??? wie tief, glaubst du, kannst du mit deiner montage noch fischen? mein momentanes "hausgewässer" ist vierzig meter tief, ginge das noch? wie ist das mit werfen, fliegt die montage halbwegs, oder sind da andere anordnungen doch überlegen, wenn es um grosse wurfweiten geht? oder ist es gar eine reine bootsmontage. was, glaubst du, ist besser, vom geankerten boot aus senkrecht runter lassend oder auswerfend, gar vom treibenden boot aus gefischt? und dann sollten wir uns vielleicht mal gedanken machen, wie wir ein halbwegs aussagekräftiges vergleichsangeln ablaufen lassen könnten, gleicher köder, gleiche haken, gleiche schnur, gleiche weitere perlen oder letztere weglassen und so weiter... gruss vom gespannt und neugierig erwartenden chippog aus göteborg


----------



## FroDo (1. März 2004)

hallo nordangler,

ist der bericht in der neuen esox über das buttlöffeln auch von dir? Die da vorgestellten löffel sehen deinen ja recht ähnlich.

Petri Heil


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2004)

Öhm FroDo ja der ist von mir.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2004)

chippog das was du alles wissen möchtest, wird in den nächsten Tagen hier alles mit reinkommen.
Dazu selbstredend eine genaue Erklärung wie es alles zusammen gestellt wird und wie damit gefischt wird.
Sogesehen eine Kompaktanleitung.
Bin gerade mit Thomas und Holger alles am aushandeln, wie weshalb und warum.
Bitte Bitte nur noch ein wenig Geduld. Die Erlösung naht.

Sven


----------



## FroDo (1. März 2004)

@Nordangler



> Öhm FroDo ja der ist von mir.



hab ich mirs doch gedacht, kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Zu dem artikel in der esox kann man nur gratulieren, ein schöner erlebnisbericht, der ohne megafänge auskommt und das angeln so beschreibt, wie es schon viele erlebt haben bzw. erleben möchten.#6 

...nur schade das man dazu mit den kids nach dänemark muss.. #d,  aber das ist ne andere geschichte, die mit sicherheit kontrovers diskutiert werden kann. Vielleicht gibts dazu ja mal nen eigenen thread. 

grüße#h


----------



## Nordangler (1. März 2004)

Danke !! 
Es ist schön so etwas zu hören!!
Vieleicht höre ich ja noch etwas von anderen Anglern im Board.

Sven


----------



## alberto (2. März 2004)

man löffel hin ...löffel her .. ich verstehe die ganze kontruktion net .. kann net bitte hier einer einmal eine fertige montage reinsetzen `????
wäre super nett von euch ..


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2004)

So hoffe, das ihr mit dem Bild etwas anfangen könnt.
Die Gewichte von den Buttlöffeln liegen zwischen 55 Gramm und 27 Gramm.
Der Löffel wird es erst vorraussichtlich in 4 Varianten geben.
Mehr nächste Woche.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (2. März 2004)

Die Montage ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Franky (2. März 2004)

Aha... Auch ein Aberdeen-Fan!  VMC wenn ich das anhand der Widerhaken am Schenkel richtig sehe... :q

Das Prinzip ist recht simpel... Ich freue mich auf nächste Woche!!!


----------



## ollidi (3. März 2004)

Ich habe das mal vor zig Jahren in einem Video vom Blinker gesehen. Da haben 2 Angler von einem Steg aus mit dem "Buttlöffel" geangelt und wirklich gut gefangen. Kommt zumindest immer auf den Filmschnitt an. :m
Allerdings haben die keinen reinen Buttlöffel genommen, sondern einfache Blinker, bei denen der Drilling abgemacht und dann auch ein längeres Vorfach angebunden wurde.


----------



## Nordangler (3. März 2004)

Ich sagte doch, das es mit dem Effzett auch geht. Aber die Fängigkeit liegt ca. 40% niedriger als mit dem Buttlöffel.
Warum dieses so ist, kann ich aber beim besten Gewissen nicht sagen.
Werde Samstag in der Apenrader Bucht mit dem Buttlöffel angeln gehen. 
Fangbericht gibt es natürlich wieder hier, sowie aktuelle Fotos.

Sven


----------



## chippog (4. März 2004)

na kuck! ein deutliches foto, prima nordangler! in vergleichbaren montagen habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass es manchmal wunder tut, wenn der nachläufer noch kürzer und in anderen situationen noch länger ist. die ein oder andere perle, gar der ein oder andere kleine spinnerlöffel, dünner gerne phosphorescierender schlauch und so weiter kann es auch manchmal bringen. wie ein weitwurfgeschoss sieht das ding nicht aus, sondern ehr nach bootsangeln.

und dann wäre ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in erster linie an den voraussichtlich angebotenen vier grössen interessiert, sondern erst mal viel mehr, welchen schnurdurchmesser und welche hakengrösse du benutzt. welcher favoritköder kommt bei dir an den haken und nicht zu vernachlässigen, wie fischt du nun das teil, hat es da besondere tricks, was lockt wenn nichts anderes mehr geht und so weiter! denn ehrlich gesagt, wenn du ihrgendwem so ein teil in die hand drückst und sagst mach mal, gehe ich ganz gewaltig davon aus, das dieser mensch gegen einen ausgebufften angler mit völlig anderer montage nicht mal ansatzweise gegenankommt.


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2004)

Das stiimt chippog. Bei dieser Montage muß man lernen, damit umzugehen. Aber das kann man ja schnell lernen.
Wichtig ist, es zu lernen wie es im Wasser agiert.
Zu dem Rest kann ich nur sagen: Bleib noch etwas geduldig. Denke mal in ca. 2 Wochen geht der Löffel online und ich werde dann auch mit Tipps im Umgang mit dem Löffel zur Seite stehen.


----------



## chippog (5. März 2004)

dassn wort! ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2004)

War heute mal wieder los.
Denke mal, die Bilder sagen alles !!:m 
Aber es war a....kalt.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2004)

Hier das andere


----------



## Palerado (22. März 2004)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten von der Löffelfront?

Würde mich mal interessieren, da es ja in nicht mal 2 Wochen gen Fehmarn gehen soll.


----------



## Nordangler (23. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Bin dran an meinem Hersteller. Der liegt krank im Bett und ich versuch ihn aus den Bett zu treten.
Sind ja reichlich da, die den Löffel haben wollen und auch kriegen sollen.

Etwas Geduld noch.

Sven


----------



## Cyberfish (24. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Hi,
@Nordangler:
In Apenrade war ich ein paar Mal, meistens vor dem Kraftwerk, überwiegend am Pilken und Dorsche gefangen. Wo sind in der Bucht weitere gute Stellen z.B. um's mal mit diesen Löffen zu testen?.
Middelfart war ich erst einmal, an der Straßenbrücke und nördlich davon, auch am Pilken. Letzens hörte ich daß auch an der Eisenbahnbrücke 'ne gute Stelle sein soll. Wo fischst Du da so?
Gruß
Cyb


----------



## Nordangler (24. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Angel in Middelfahrt unter der Brücke sowie unter der Eisenbahnbrücke.
Im Hafen ist es auch toll. Oder ich fahr rüber nach Federeccia in den alten Amoniakhafen.
In der Apenrader Bucht sind oberhalb noch einige tolle Stellen.
Dann Sonderburghafen.
Ach es gibt zu viele gute Stellen im State Dänemark.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (25. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

So meine lieben Meeresangler.
Habe auf meiner Homepage die ersten Grundsachen über den Buttlöffel ausgeschrieben.
Wer Lust hat, kann es sich ja mal anschauen.
Wer Fragen dazu hat, bitte mir Bescheid sagen, damit ich gegebenfalls es hinzu fügen kann.

Sven #: 

Eure Meinung zählt. #v


----------



## chippog (26. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

das ist doch schon ein schöner anfang. ob ich aber mit fünfundfünfzig gramm auf vierzig meter tiefe angeln kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da es zumindest in meinen hausgewässern soviel strömung geben kann, dass das absinken minuten dauern wird. da bin ich dann doch lieber mit einem neunziger tropfenblei unterwegs, es sei denn, ich wollte auf makrele angeln. dann wäre es sicherlich einen versuch wert mal mit fischfetzen und buttlöffel direkt unter der wasseroberfläche zu fischen.


----------



## Nordangler (26. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Ich gehe von normalen Verhältnissen aus.
Aber ich habe auch schon bei relativer kräftiger Wasserströmung in über 30 Meter damit geangelt. Und das klappte ganz gut. :a 
Wenn du erst einmal das Gefühl dafür hast dann geht es denke ich mal auch bei dir.
Wichtig wäre aber da, das du dein Boot verankert hast. #: 

Ich fahre heute zur Messe und dort will einer die 55 gr. Version mitnehmen zum testen.

Sven.


----------



## Palerado (26. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Ich wollte die Teile eigentlich ab dem 03.04. mal auf Fehmarn vom Ufer aus testen.

Es sieht aber wohl nicht so aus als ob das noch klappen könnte, oder?

Falls ich denn ein kleines Testpaket bekommen könnte würde ich natürlich einen Bericht hier verfassen  #h


----------



## chippog (28. März 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

@ nordangler! da ich mal recht erfolgreich wettkampfmeeresangeln in schweden betrieben habe, immerhin bin ich mal zweiter in der landesmeisterschaft geworden, bilde ich mir ein, dass ich eine ziemlich genaue vorstellung habe, was mit wieviel gramm möglich ist oder nicht. wenn ich mit hundert gramm blei effektiv fange, werden mich keine zehn pferde dazu bringen, auf den buttlöffel zu steigen. sollten aber verhältnisse herschen, bei denen ich merke, dass fisch da ist, ich ihn aber nicht haken kann, wäre es bestimmt einen versuch wert! die beisslust der fische ist ja mindestens von folgenden faktoren abhängig: tageszeit, jahreszeit, mondphase, gezeiten (allerdings weniger in schweden, gar in der ostsee), windrichtung, luftdruck, temperatur. lichteinstrahlung, nahrungsangebot, strömung, montage, köder, schnurdicke, hakengrösse, lockeffekte, montagenführung, position, bodenbeschaffenheit, wissen und variationsreichtum des anglers,...... einige habe ich garantiert vergessen! das da die form des atraktors/gewichtes manchmal sehr grossen und recht oft sehr kleinen effekt haben wird, liegt für mich auf der hand! in der regel habe ich bei den plattfischen auch zwei bis drei haken an der montage und angle bei passablem beissverhalten ganz gezielt auf dubletten. das erhöht die ausbeute ziemlich eindeutig erhebliche, vor allem, wenn die angeltiefe mehr als zwanzig meter beträgt! ich werde deine montage vorbehaltlos testen, denn nur so können neue angeltechniken erfolgreich ins repertior eingereiht werden. und daran bin ich immer interessiert! mal sehen, was bei grösseren tiefen und entsprechend starker strömung möglich ist! skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Chippog hast du denn nun mal endlich getestet ?? Bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Meldung.
Bis jetzt waren alle Meldungen nur positiv. Tolle Berichte und Fotos bekommen.

Den Löffel gibt es nun auch für alle zu beziehen bei mir.
Hat ja lange gedauert aber nun ist er in Serie.
Werde sie demnächst auch bis 300 gr. im Programm haben.

Sven


----------



## Dorsch Adi (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Alles schön und gut hab auch schon viel gelesen und wäre auch interessiert *aber* WO KANN MAN IHN KAUFEN?????????????????????? ;+ 
Ich müsste ihn im Versandhandel bestellen können! Ich kann doch net wegen einem Buttlöffel extra von Würzburg nach Schleswig fahren!!! Oder verschickt ihr ihn? Ich hab noch keine Adresse zum bestellen gesehen!!!   :c


----------



## Chrisi04 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

@Dorsch Adi hat er doch da stehen.
www.der-norden-angelt.de 
oder ohne den Umweg: hier

Hoffe das ich da jetzt richtig liege


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Danke Chrisi04 für deine Hilfe. 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (14. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Hier erst einmal ein Danke schön an die ganzen Leute, die sich den Löffel bei mir bestellt haben und so wie es auch ausschaut, sehr zufrieden damit sind.

Ich hätte aber an euch eine große Bitte!!!
Könnt ihr mir evtl. alle einmal eure Erfahrungen mit dem Buttlöffel als Bericht zumailen?
Wenn ihr habt auch Fangfotos. 
Ich würde gerne nämlich alles auswerten um gegebenfalls die Buttlöffel noch weiter zu verbessern.( Falls dies überhaupt möglich ist  )

Vielen Dank 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (19. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Schade, das sich bis auf eine Person, sich hierzu keiner gemeldet hat. Ich dachte, das es im Interesse der Angler ist, welche Eigenschaften der Buttlöffel und welche Fangqualität er hat. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, das sich der eine oder andere einmal meldet mit einem Bericht.

Sven


----------



## MichaelB (19. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Moin,

wenn mir auch Erfahrungen mit dem "Butt-Killer" fehlen - irgendwie scheint mir das B-Wort einfach etwas überstrapaziert...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Netfire (19. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Hi @ all!!!#h 


WOW sach ich nur das waere voll geil wenn das so funktioniert wie das da steht,
also ich schaetze ich werde mir das set bestellen, naja mal schauen dauert leider noch ein bischen bis zum naaechsten meeres tripp.

|wavey:  TSCHUESS


----------



## Nordangler (20. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

MichaelB was heißt hier überstrapaziert?? Ich kann sie mit ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen. Ich höre hier nur positives. Leider fehlt mir aber schriftliche Informationen.
So hat zb. Holgers Topshop sie erfolgreich auf Barsch getestet. Sven Halletz von der Blinker hat sie für das Meeresfischen etwas umfunktioniert und erfolgreich gefischt.
Die Teilnehmer von den Kursen waren auch alle zufrieden.( Diese haben ja auch einen Bericht verfasst) Die Angelwoche wird demnächst auch einen Testbericht darüber veröffentlichen. Was mir halt nun noch zum Glück fehlt, sind die Boardies, die den Löffel bestellt haben. Welche Erfahrungen sie damit gemacht haben. Ich will wie alle meine angebotenen Sachen eine 100% erreichen. Wenn etwas zu verfeinern ist, sollen die Kunden und Boardies mir das gerne sagen.
Leider mögen die wenigsten darüber schreiben.
Weiterhin wäre es ein Versuch wert, diese Löffel gezielt auf Zander zu testen. Hier hat NOK Angler die erste Erfahrung gemacht.

Sven


----------



## MichaelB (20. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Moin,





			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> MichaelB was heißt hier überstrapaziert??


 Wie schon gesagt, sind bestimmt gute Teilchen, aber das B-Wort ist evl. ein/zwei Mal zu oft gefallen ...  oder auch nicht.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich ja auch "live" überzeugen lassen... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (23. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

das einzige was ich bisher über den buttlöffel schreiben kann ist, dass er leider für die schwedische felsenküste ehr weniger geeignet ist.
zu schlechte flugeigenschaft (oder zu leicht) um über den felsenboden, der bis zu zwanzig bis dreissig meter wassertiefe reicht, hinauszuwerfen;
setzt sich zu leicht in den unterwasserfelsenritzen fest was zu oft zum verlust führt.
auch vom boot aus ist an der schwedischen westküste mit schwierigkeiten zu rechnen, da eine strömung von oftmals mehr als einem knoten bei zwanzig und mehr metern wassertiefe einen guten kontakt mit dem boden fast unmöglich macht. noch steht ein gelungener test von mir aus. der wird hoffentlich diesen winter kommen! chippog


----------



## Nordangler (25. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Heute ist in der neuen Angelwoche ein Bericht über den Buttlöffel erschienen.
Wer mag, darf ihn sich gerne anschauen.

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (25. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

hi sven ,

mein glückwunsch zum bericht in der AngelWoche. Jelle ist ja auch mit nahaufnahme drinn !!

Aber sag mal , kommen die bilder nicht aus deinem Video ?? Gabs denn keine neuen vom Test ?

Freue mich natürlich auch so mal ein paar bekannte gesichter in der AW zu sehen. Bekannter von Jelle und mir ist auch drinne , mit passendem Fangergebnis von 3 Rotaugen:q #d .

Gruß
Nok Angler


----------



## Blauortsand (25. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*



> Bekannter von Jelle und mir ist auch drinne , mit passendem Fangergebnis von 3 Rotaugen  .



Habe ich auch gesehen den Herren S.W. !!! :q


----------



## Nordangler (25. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Ich habe den Bericht noch nicht gelesen. Fotos hatte ich der Angelwoche zur Verfügung gestellt. Falls meine besser zum Bericht passen.

Sven


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Der Luftwiderstand durch die Form des Buttloeffels muss sehr gross sein und somit die Wurfeigenschaften nicht optimal.

Habe schon vieles ausprobiert:

bunte Bleie ( wenn ich Zeit und lange Weile habe pinsle ich sie rot, weiss oder gelb an) 
Perlen in allen Groessen (bevorzugt 8mm bis zu 50 auf einem Rig)
Meeresblinker und normale Blinker diverser Hersteller( Favorit  ist da Hansen Flash in 30g in silber, geht super vom BB)
saemtliche Rigs 
Glaube versetzt Berge


und aendere immer wieder meine Montage und Rigs

aber knapp 20 Euro fuer 4 Blinker, die aussehen wie Stueck "Abfall", bezahle ich im Leben nicht

haengt dafuer lieber paar Wattis oder Seeringel mehr am Haken

Mich stoert unter anderem das man damit mehr als "40 % " fangen kann.

Um solche aussagefaehige Statistik zu bekommen muesste man wirklich Langzeittest durchfuehren mit verschiedenen Anglern und verschiedenen Angelmethoden!


wenn ich in der Ostsee mit 150 Sargblei auf Plattfisch angel, fange ich auch weniger, als wenn ich mit einem rollenden Blei fische, das langsam den Grund absucht!


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Nette Aussage !!!
Hier fängt jemand an eine falsche Rechnung aufzumachen. Hänge ruhig ein paar mehr Wattis und Seeringelwürmer mehr auf den Haken. Dann haste in 4 Angeltagen sowieso die 20€ verangelt. 
Wenn man V4A als Abfall bezeichnen möchte ist es auch ok.
Die sind halt mit der Hand gearbeitet und so können bestimmt auch mal leichte Formfehler aufkommen, was aber der fängigkeit kein Abriss tut.
Weiterhin verliere ich bei dem angeln auch mal ein Haken, aber selten die komplette Montage.
Hänge ich mit nem Blinker oder Wobbler oder Pilker fest, kann ich diese abschreiben.
Und wieder ein paar Euronen versengt.
Ich mag auch nicht daran denken, was heute die Blinker und Wobbler woanders kosten.
Was die Testfähigkeit angeht, 10 Jahre angeln mit dem Buttlöffel hat zumindest mich überzeugt und ich habe ebenfalls immer mehr damit gefangen als die neben mir mit herkömmlichen Montagen geangelt habe. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil in dieser Montage viel mehr Bewegung ist.
Auch in den Kursen haben wir deutlich mehr gefangen, als die anderen.

Aber vielen Dank für deine Meinung Christian. Auch hier lerne ich etwas dabei.

Grüße nach England aus Schleswig-Holstein

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Vielen Dank für die ersten Rückmeldungen.
An der Beschichtung haben wir schon etwas geändert.


Vieleicht kommen ja noch einige Berichte.

Sven #h


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Tut ein x-beliebiger Blinker es denn nicht auch?


----------



## Küstenfuchs (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Tach auch!
@haukep:
Ich habe, angestachelt durch diese Buttlöffeldiskusion, in den letzten 2 Wochen einiges ausprobiert(immer vom Bellyboot). Platte konnte ich zwar nicht verhaften, aber für mich scheint die beste Alternative der gute alte EffZett mit ca. 70-90 cm Mundschnur zu sein. Hat mir viele schöne Dorsche gebracht, es macht richtig Spass.
Die mässige Plattenausbeute ist sicherlich Saisonbedingt, ich werde also nicht aufgeben und weitertesten. Übrigens: Wenn man merkt, die Dorsche hauen sich mit Garnelen den Bauch voll, einfach mal mit Fliege statt Watti probieren... geht auch gut ab.
Ich glaub´ ich fahr gleich nochmal los...
MfG Küstenfuchs


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

@Küstenfuchs

Wenn Du vom BB aus angelst probier das mal aus

Probier mal einen 26-30 g Hansen Flash aus. Am besten den einfachen mit Silberfolie und schalte da dein Vorfach vor. Falls nix laeuft, nimm das Vorfach ab und haenge den Drilling dran und ange ganz normal Dorsche damit!

Oder benutze eine 20-30 g Durchlaufbleikugel und schalte 1-2 8mm grosse Plastikkugeln in rot oder gelb oder beides 10 cm vorm Haken. Wirst sehen, das es super damit laeuft. Als Wuermer wuerd ich aber Seeringel auch versuchen. Dorsche moegen diese nicht ganz so gerne wie Wattwuermer!

Alle 2 Minuten zupft damit ein paar Meter!


----------



## Küstenfuchs (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

@Bellyboatangler:
Danke für den den Tipp!
Alle 2 Minuten? Ich habe bei leichter Drift einfach geschleppt, hin und wieder ein bischen Bewegung reingebracht, war das zu schnell für die Platten?
Vielleicht sollte ich noch den Anker mitnehmen, oder hast Du noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Waldi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Moin,
schon länger wurde ja hier über den Buttlöffel gestritten. Ich bin durch Zufall in meinem holländischen Angelladen in Zurich über ein solches Teil gestolpert. Sieht zwar etwas anders aus, als die Teile von Sven, wird aber auch als Buttlöffel bezeichnet. Die Form erinnert eigentlich noch mehr an ein Löffel, als Sven seine. Mit diesem Löffel habe ich es überall mal versucht und kaum Erfolge gehabt. Das lag aber sicher auch daran, daß ich es immer "nur" von Land aus versuchen konnte. Übrigens hat das Teil dort auch stolze 5€ gekostet. (ein Stück Messing, etwa so groß wie diese komischen Löffel die man beim Chinesen zum Suppenlöffeln bekommt, zwei Löcher mit 2 Sprengringen, ein Stück Aufkleber, und fertig) ich schätze mal davon macht eine Stanze 1000 Stück die Stunde. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema, wenn diese Teile was bringen, sind sie den Preis auch wert.
Nun war ich letztes Wochenende bei Bernd in Meschendorf und nach zwei eher bescheidenen Brandungsangelabenden konnten wir am Sonntag mit den Booten auf den Trollegrund. M-S saß mir gegenüber und angelte mit 2 Naturködermontagen und Wattwurm. Bei der Rausfahrt zum Trollegrund kam mir der holländische Löffel in den Sinn und ich hatte ihn tatsächlich in meiner Box. Das sollte ich doch mal versuchen.
Bei all meinen Versuchen von Land aus hatte ich schon festgestellt, daß die von Sven empfohlene Vorfachlänge eigentlich zu lang ist. Der Löffel fliegt vorneweg und das Vorfach vertüdelt sich mit der Hauptschnur. Obwohl ich ja vom Boot nich weit schmeißen muste, wählte ich doch ein nur etwa 15 cm langes Vorfach mit einem 2/0 Aberdeen. Wir trieben mit etwa 1,5km/h über den Trollegrung. Ich schätze mal der Löffel erreichte den Grund bei ca. 8m Tiefe so in einer Entfernung von ca. 30 m. Und dann war ich echt überrascht. Ich hatte Fireline auf der Rolle und konnte durch das Übergrundschleifen des Löffels den Grund förmlich lesen. Man merkte wirklich jeden Stein und Zupfer. Und die guten Platten (Flundern und Klieschen) haben den Löffel auch schnell entdeckt. Hatten auch immer nicht tief geschluckt. Nachzuschauen auf Jörg (M-S) seiner Seite.
Als Fazit, wenn ich gute Wassertiefen erreichen kann (Molen, Boot) ist mein Löffel ein Plattenholer. Von Land aus eher ein Flopp. Ich habe aber nicht bereut, dieses Teil einen Platz in meiner Box zu überlassen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Kannst Ankern, was mainer Meinung das beste und 20 Minuten daort probieren. 

Ist nix, ziehe 50m weiter. 

Wichtig ist gehe nicht ins zu tiefe Wasser. meist reichen 5m Wassertiefe aus!

Schleppen kannst auch, dann wuerde ich aber bis 50g Bleikugel nehmen.

Treibst meist zu schnell! Fuer Dorsch ist das kein Problem, aber fuer die Platten. Die Platten sind da, glaub mir mal. War genug in der Ostsee tauchen und weiss wovon ich spreche


----------



## Nordangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Klar geht es auch ohne weiteres mit einem Effzett-Blinker. Hier ist allerdings die laufeigenschaft nicht so gut. Bei Unterströmungen treibt er schneller auf als der herkömmliche Buttlöffel. Sie sind in der Form kompakter und strömungsunanfälliger. 
Bei Uferanglern sage ich auch immer, das sie die geeigneten Strände dafür haben müssen.
Es müßen Stellen mit schnell zu erreichenden Tiefen sein. Auch hier hat man dann Erfolg. zb. in der Apenrader Bucht oder Krakesand. In der Schlei funktionieren sie auch.
Wer dementsprechend auch mit dem Löffel übt, kriegt auch das richtige feeling dafür. Man merkt jeden Zupfer und kann auch noch in 20 Meter Tiefe erkennen, welcher Untergrund vorhanden ist.

Sven


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Ich glaube einen entscheidenden Faktor laßt ihr völlig außen vor...........wenn Nemos am Platz sind........die Jungs sind einfach zu schnell und wenn Platte da sind, fange ich sie auch herkömmlich.....
Ich glaube auch mit nem 30gr. Blei kann ich den Grund lesen.......
Aber ich lasse mich next year gerne überzeugen 
Aber es ist doch müßig, darüber zu streiten, was besser fängt, nur die Std. am Wasser zählen....


----------



## Nordangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Das ist wohl wahr Reppi.
Wann steigt denn unsere nächste Mefotour???

Sven


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Moin Sven ;
das wird wohl erst im nächsten Jahr was..........
Hartz IV und kein Ende...........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nordangler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

mmmmh !!
Haupsache es geht wieder einmal los.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Buttangeln einmal anders*

Christian, in Lübeck wartet es dann auf dich. Hoffe doch auch dich einmal persönlich kennen zulernen.

Sven


----------

